# Harp Guitar Gathering #5 Video



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Many of you frequent YouTube. You've probably seen all the Andy McKee and Stephen Bennett videos. But here's one you may not have seen. It's the closing tune from this years Harp Guitar Gathering #5 held in Williamsburg, Virginia.
Click here for the link.










At the end of each concert we close out the shows with The Water Is Wide. This year Stephen Bennett (the founder and host of the Harp Guitar Gatherings) and Gregg Miner (founder of the websites, historian and collector extraordinaire) started it off. (Gregg's playing a Harp Mandolin) Then one by one they were joined by others who have hosted or will host a Harp Guitar Gathering. First was John Doan (Oregon), then Andy Wahlberg (Florida), followed by Mr. YouTube Andy McKee (next year in Kansas). He's called that because he had the fastest rising, most viewed video on youtube.com and at one point had five of the top ten videos on that site.
Eventually we all joined in and the audience was blow away by how many of us sitting got up on stage. You can't see me very well as I was dressed all in black. But, you can see my guitar as I picked it up from the back row and then walked it to the front (left side- stage right) and sat down, (around the 3.20 mark of the video). 
Youtube is great for this type of thing. However, the image quality is very poor and the size rather small for a group as large as ours. If you want to hear more just search youtube.com under Harp Guitar or any of the names I've mentioned.
If you're on high speed this should run fine for you. I took over an hour to down load the five minutes of video on my dial up.
There is a page with links to stories and more still photos here.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Neat
cheers
RIFF


----------

